# Lumber Source in Nashville TN



## brianl (Dec 18, 2009)

Most of my lumber up until now has been bought at a big-box store. However, I'd really like to try out some QS White Oak. I'm a bit stumped and I hope someone can point me in the right direction.

The things I've tried:

I've called around and the lumber yards around me can custom order red oak, but no White. 
I went on woodfinder.com and the only place listed within two hours of me was a Woodcraft store. 
I've watched Craigslist but nothing really pops up.
I've searched through the forums here but no luck.

At this point I have two options:

Just start callign sawmills, one after another and see if they have any that is cut and dried (from a list like this).
Do mail order from Wall Lumber, Bell Forrest , or Woodworkers Source.

Anyone have any suggestions? I don't have a planer or anything so it would be nice to get boards that are pretty well finished.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## mark_stephens (Feb 25, 2009)

It's often a big challenge to find the lumber you want, the quality you need, and the service you deserve at one supplier. But I think we (Woodworkers Source) fit your needs. I hope you'll give us a try.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Brian, try stonesriverhardwoods.com they have a really good selection of wood on there web page. They are in woodbury which isn't to far to go for good wood. What are you looking for beside qs whiteoak? one of my friends-friends just bought a warehouse full of walnut and cherry lumber. Also try exoticwoodsoftheworld.com for purple heart,zebra wood,etc.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I know of a great one in Knoxville….Jeffries Wood Works Inc

PM me if you would like all of the info…


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Try this guy: He is at 120 HENDERSON ST. MIDDLETON,TN.(731)-212-1694

Not too close but not too far.

http://stores.ebay.com/EXOTIC-WOODS-OF-THE-WORLD?_rdc=1


----------



## MercerRemodeling (Jul 6, 2008)

You might want to try http://www.midtenlumber.com in Dickson, TN. They sell all types of domestic hardwood rough sawn and S4S. Dickson is about 35 miles west of Nashville. I would also like to find a privately owned sawmill that sells smaller quantities. Let me know what you find and I will be looking as well.


----------



## brianl (Dec 18, 2009)

Mark,

I have to say that I am impressed. It's not often you find a business being involved in an online community enough to actually respond to forum posting. I'm sure I'll make an order through you guys at some point.
-

Matt,

I just shot them an email. Thanks!
-

sIKE,

Awesome, thanks man.
-

GaryK,

Thanks!
-

CrankyRocker,

That is really helpful, thanks man. I just shot them an email.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

I had a terrible time finding lumber here in southern Indiana. One of the few places that I was able to easily find was Woodcraft and unfortunately their prices are just riduclous. I tried wood finder but the closest thing it found was well over an hour drive away and the prices were not all that much better. I finally lucked into a couple of places by going to google maps, searching for the name of my town. Once google maps finds the town, then type in things like "hardwood", "sawmill", "lumber", etc. into the search bar. It will return a list of businesses in the area that match. From there you can get links to web sites and/or phone numbers to help get more details. I have found two places that are within a 30 minute drive that sell rough hardwood for less than half the price of the other places I had found previously.

Good luck!!


----------



## brianl (Dec 18, 2009)

In case anyone else stumbles upon this thread, I just bought wood for a set of nightstands at Summers Lumber in LaVergne. Jesse and Jean were very helpful. I got 34 bf of Quarter-Sawn White Oak for a little under $6 a Board-Foot.

Thanks again for all the responses everyone!


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

I go to a place called Coloco Fine Woods in Memphis Tn, There is also a place called Interstate Plywood. They sell hardwoods there as well. I think they are all a bit pricey. But I like to look at and feel the wood before I buy it. For some reason the wood will tell me to buy it or not. Good Luck.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Try these guys: www.hooddistribution.com/locations/nashville.php


----------



## barlow (Feb 28, 2008)

Brian, great choice with Summers Lumber, I have purchased a lot of lumber from them. I know the president/owner Don Summers personally, and anything he sells is on grade and of very high quality.


----------



## oldskoolg77 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm forty five minutes from Nashville, don't have a lot of oak, but I always have cherry and walnut.


----------

